# Vintage drag race set



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

http://board.moparts.org/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=7503505&an=0&page=0&gonew=1#UNREAD

I`ve seent he Dodge version Scat City set but never that one.Anyone know any details and what they are going for?


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Never seen it before. 

Anyone have 1 of these??

Looks cool.,


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

They pop up about 4 times a month on the evil bay.

I built my own


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I had one as a kid, you had to shift the gears as the car was in a certain section of the track or it received no power, Really cool set, wish I still had mine.

Boosted


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

My buddy has when I was a kid... Awesome fun.
Wish they made an HO scale version


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Republic-To...150456543940?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2307e8aac4

Way overpriced as the Scat City sets only get sround $300.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

This guy is by my house complete rip off imo



torredcuda said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Republic-To...150456543940?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2307e8aac4
> 
> Way overpriced as the Scat City sets only get sround $300.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I know a lot about the Republic Tool drag racing sets.

The first release was called Shutdown, and could be purchased in 1969 through Plymouth dealerships. The set included a 1969 Roadrunner and GTX with decals to make them look like Ronnie Sox's pro-stocks. The Xmas tree was semi-functional; if either driver red-lit the game would shut off until every one was back in neutral. You could cheat by repeatedly putting the shifter in and out of gear until the car took off.

Scat City was the second release, available in 1970 through Dodge dealers. It included two 1970 Dodge Challengers with decals to make Dick Landy and Charlie Allen versions, which didn't really make sense as Landy was in pro-stock and Charlie Allen had a funnycar, but whatever. 

The Four-on-The-Floor set was sold through Sears. It included two 1972 Challengers that had custom front grilles and hood scoops. The controllers in the original 2 sets were ingenious for the pre-computer chip era, but had a lot of fragile moving parts that failed in a bad way that would overheat and melt the housing. I have fixed many of those sets over the years. The Sears version got rid of the tree and replaced it with a steel ball and an internal maze. You put the ball in a hole a the top and it would come out the bottom and close a set of contacts. Again, easy to cheat by just putting the shifter in 1st gear. As soon as the ball appears your car takes off.

I've seen two different boxes for the Sears set; the one with full color artwork and one in a plain brown box with one color art/text.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Here's what can be done with some of these sets if you have some modelling and electronics skills:

http://www.cuda-challenger.com/cc/index.php?topic=29098.msg290833#msg290833


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a non working but complete Republic Shutdown Plymouth Drag Race set that I sold on eBay a few months back for around $200


----------

